# I wanna see pictures of as many breeds as you've got!



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

How many breeds do we have as a group? I only want to see pictures of your own dogs. How big of a list can we create? As per Jpepper's suggestion, we'll keep a running tally of how many of each breed is mentioned and we'll see which breeds are most popular here on the forums!

List of dog breeds (#of each breed):
Alaskan Klee Kai (1)
Australian Shepherd (6)
Beagle (1)
Belgian Shepherd (6)
Black Lab (1)
Blue Lacy (2)
Border Collie (6)
Boxer (1)
Brittany (1)
Bull Terrier (1)
Bulldog (1)
Cardigan Welsh Corgi (1)
Catahoula (1)
Chihuahua (1)
Coton de Tulear (1)
Doberman (1)
Dogo Argentino (1)
Finnish Spitz (3)
French Bulldog (1)
German Shepherd (1)
Golden Retriever (1)
Jack Russell Terrier (2)
Miniature American Shepherd (1)
Miniature Daschund (2)
Norwegian Elkhound (1)
Papillon (7)
Pyrenean Shepherd (1)
Shiba Inu (1)
Shih-Tzu (1)
Siberian Husky (5)
Toy Fox Terrier (1)
Weimaraner (3)


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got a Catahoula. That's one breed on the list. Here she is:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v107/harino/photos/opal/IMG_29992.jpg


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Siberian Husky:


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh man, your pup is really cute! I especially like the one where she's fetching the rope!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!!! But she's not nearly as cute as yours!!!


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

cute! I only have mutts xD


----------



## laila_2009 (Feb 9, 2012)

My miniature daschund..


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Well Mr. Johnny Cash is my only purebreed of dog, Shiba Inu.

Mr. Thumper, however could easily pass for a purebred Kelpie, but he is, in fact only 1/2 Kelpie, and 1/4 border collie 1/4 Australian shepherd.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Buster is a Toy Fox Terrier









Lola is a Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

I only have 4 purebreds...the rest are crosses and mixes.

Here's Char, the Siberian Husky








Dixie, the Beagle








Ellie, the German Shepherd








Maggie, the Black Lab


----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)

Well you asked for it. Lol!!! I've got all purebreds and one mutt and I'm extremely proud of them all!

Texas Blue Lacy - Jack Roush

















Texas Blue Lacy - Carroll Shelby









Bull Terrier - Roscoe Jenkins

















Boxer - Kane









Dogo/Pitbull - Diesel









Border Collie - Casey









Border Collie - Mattie









Mutt/Cross - Lucy Brown & Blue(Rowt/lab)


----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)

Few pictures of the dogs together swimming at the water tank and checking feeders for any varmints around the area.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Siberian huskies


----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)

Just a suggestion but you should add the number next to the breed so we know how many people own that certain breed. My .02 cents! Wonder what the most popular dog on this forum is!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Jpepper said:


> Just a suggestion but you should add the number next to the breed so we know how many people own that certain breed. My .02 cents! Wonder what the most popular dog on this forum is!


x2! My guess would be something to effect of labs or border collies. Shall we place bets!? LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Weimaraner (I have three this is my youngest)










Bulldog (I have many, this is JC the teddy bear)










French Bulldog (my one and only, that is roomba as a puppy)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

There are a *lot* of papillons around DF. My bet is they are in the top 3.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Aussie

3/52 by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Brittany

IMG_1593 by AussieHike!, on Flickr


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Papillons are definitely up there, if not number one. They're the only breed with a LONG picture thread that never dies (it has been going since mid-2009). 

I have a Papillon:










And an Alaskan Klee Kai:


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Australian Shepherd here!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

lauren, that's amazing coloring! Beautiful dog!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have three Australian Shepherds


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sibe said:


> lauren, that's amazing coloring! Beautiful dog!


Thanks! I love his coloring and you don't see a lot of red merles quite like him. It is sad though, he's not nearly as bright red as he used to be now that he's getting older.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

lauren17 said:


> Thanks! I love his coloring and you don't see a lot of red merles quite like him. It is sad though, he's not nearly as bright red as he used to be now that he's getting older.


it's because he has a lot of copper in his coat, most aussies don't have much more copper than a doberman. Until I saw your boy my Kechara had been the most copper I had seen.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, three of mine are mutts. I only have two purebreds, also rescues and not the finest examples of their breeds.  

My Norwegian Elkhound:










My miniature Dachshund:


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Keechak said:


> it's because he has a lot of copper in his coat, most aussies don't have much more copper than a doberman. Until I saw your boy my Kechara had been the most copper I had seen.


Yeah he does have a lot of copper for an aussie. I would like to see how his littermate turned out. There was another red merle pup colored a lot like him with more copper and very minimal white.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

We have 3:

Our golden retriever, Wagner. Love this sweet boy, but he is the most unphotogenic dog I've ever seen! This one is "ok"...but a bit older. He is much more gray in the face now. 










And then there is Ginger. She is actually a lab/austrailian shephard mix. 










and finally, Gizzie. JRT X.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Gizzie almost looks like she could me mixed with Papillon. Or maybe I'm just obsessed.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I tried to find pictures that I haven't posted on this forum yet, and there aren't many. I now realize that I'm clearly not taking enough pictures of my dog .

I also have a Papillon.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

BrittanyG said:


> Gizzie almost looks like she could me mixed with Papillon. Or maybe I'm just obsessed.


The lady I got her from swore she was a full JRT--but clearly, she can't be! She is only 12 lbs and those ears! I know some JRTs have prick ears, but to me, her face is too slender as well. I always though rat terrier maybe? I like papillons, so wouldn't be sad if she was! She's a great little dog though...now! lol.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Three Finnish Spitz!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Squash is an Alaskan Husky-ish, which is sooooooort of a breed. Kind of. I'M COUNTING HIM.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

One Chihuahua, two mixed breeds


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

katielou said:


> Brittany
> 
> IMG_1593 by AussieHike!, on Flickr


I can see that Brittany is some kind of spaniel, could you help me with the breed?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Brittany is the breed name! Here you go.


----------



## Opal and Helen (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh man! I feel ignorant! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

Doberman! 









And two mix breeds


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Shih-Tzu


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

1 Pug, named Kuma


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


>


This picture will forever be amazing.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Damn right. LOVE IT!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

4 Border Collies, here....(yep, they're all here....can you see them?)


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not sure how to put pictures on here yet, I know you need photobucket or something along those lines. But anyway, if you look at my avatar that's Luke, my Coton de Tulear. He's a puppy in the avatar and is almost 3yrs old in March now. Right now he has a Bichon cut and has tan on his back and ears, but he's a purebred Coton. And I love him!


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

jack russell terrier


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Cara the australian shepherd.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> This picture will forever be amazing.





> Damn right. LOVE IT!


Thanks guys! That was one of those wonderful accidents that happens once and never again, lol. It is hands down my favorite pic of Kuma, captures his personality SO perfectly!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

A Miniature American Shepherd and Siberian Husky here...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

5 papillons (sorta. I'm counting the family dogs since I post enough about them and I lived with them up till recently)

The Brat:


DSC_1020 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr










The Sweetheart:


DSC_0945 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr










The Princess:



















The Goofball



















The Oddball


----------



## Alerondogs (Mar 23, 2011)

1 PyrShep









1 Cardigan Corgi









4 belgians



























And two "family" Belgians


----------



## bshadow (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Shih-tzu (AKA Taz--as in devil LOL) named Cody.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

2 JRT here! <3


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

1 soft coated wheaten terrier.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Anatolian Shepherd








miniature Pinscher


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a few.

1. Nia (Papillon)




2. Truffles (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel)











3. Popcorn (Long haired Chihuahua)




4. Lucy (short haired Chihuahua)


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

Emily is a Border Collie


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

One (1) west highland white terrier
One (1) black mouth cur, who happens to be 1/2 rhodesian ridgeback


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

Loving all the different breeds posted already! I have:
An Australian Shepherd, Desoto

Snow Bunny? by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr

A West Highland White Terrier, Radar

Radar's first winter by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr

and I don't know if he counts but I live with my sister/roommates dog Duke, the Pointer

Srs Face by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

We have one Tibetan Terrier, two Border/Jacks and one Border Collie.


----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)

Love me some BMC.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> List of dog breeds (#of each breed):
> Alaskan Klee Kai (1)
> Australian Shepherd (6)
> Beagle (1)
> ...


Hey, you left out the Pug!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

This is the GSP I grew up with:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are some more in black and white:


----------



## dallasdog (Feb 17, 2012)

I was skimming through the pages about to say I was about to post the first GSP until I saw the above!

Dallas:


----------



## luv2fly (Feb 14, 2012)

Emma:German shepered


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Baby Smidge, German Shepherd Dog









Strauss, German Shepherd Dog









Mirada, German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Julee and Embyr (Jun 26, 2011)

One lab mix:









One lab:









One American Foxhound:









Are we allowed to post pictures of our friends' dogs, or just ours?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

We have:
two Chows









a Yorkie









a Poodle









a Brussels Griffon









and, because I don't want her to be left out, a Poodle/Chi mix


----------

